# How to obtain a local mexican phone number?



## autopilot (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, I am living in San Diego but I need a local Tijuana phone number, can I just cross the border and buy a cell phone in a local store (I don't have a Tijuana address or a mexican id), otherwise what are my best options to obtain a local number?

Regards


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

I think you need a CURP ID card to get a Mexican cell phone now. Do you want a cell phone number or a home phone? In Mexico it costs more to call a landline from a cell phone and vice versa than to call landline to landline. If you want to have a Tijuana landline number you can do it with VOIP. You can buy a DID (Direct inward dialing number) for several Mexican cities from a number of VOIP companies for around $8/month with unlimited incoming. Check out DIDWW.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

f3drivr said:


> I think you need a CURP ID card to get a Mexican cell phone now. Do you want a cell phone number or a home phone? In Mexico it costs more to call a landline from a cell phone and vice versa than to call landline to landline. If you want to have a Tijuana landline number you can do it with VOIP. You can buy a DID (Direct inward dialing number) for several Mexican cities from a number of VOIP companies for around $8/month with unlimited incoming. Check out DIDWW.


I just picked up a pre-paid cell in Ajijic and no id was needed. Not sure if border towns are more stringent. The voip option is a great replacement for a landline, much more cost efficient.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The CURP requirement is real, but not yet fully implemented. When it is, your phone won't work if not registered to you with your CURP.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I walked into a Telcel office,showed them my passport and bought a Nokia cell phone for 300 pesos which 100 pesos of time was included...so phone was 200 pesos...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buying a phone is the easy part. You'll still need a CURP to keep it working in the future, unless they drop the requirement; which is also a possibility. Originally, it was to become mandatory last April, but the time limit has been extended; for a year, I think. Some friends are already getting recorded 'reminders' on their cell phones.


----------



## bynx1976 (Nov 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Buying a phone is the easy part. You'll still need a CURP to keep it working in the future, unless they drop the requirement; which is also a possibility. Originally, it was to become mandatory last April, but the time limit has been extended; for a year, I think. Some friends are already getting recorded 'reminders' on their cell phones.


What is a CURP card and how do I get one? Was planning on getting a Telcel cell phone this week but now will hold off


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bynx1976 said:


> What is a CURP card and how do I get one? Was planning on getting a Telcel cell phone this week but now will hold off


CURP is the equivalent of a Social Security number. You can get it from INEGI. I don't remember what they will want to see, but probably your visa and a utility bill for proof of address.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

Another option would be to sign up for Vonage telephone service in the US. Vonage has an option that lets you add a local number in MX that will ring to the US phone for about $6.00 US per month. I do this and have a number in Mexico City that will ring my phone in the US with no toll charges. I give this number to my friends in DF so they can call me whenever they like and it's a local call for them.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Tourists in Mexico can not obtain a CURP, that is for Mexican residents, FM3, FM2 holders. Passports are required, instead, for tourists to buy a cell phone. It has been law for over 2 years to show a picture ID, with address, to buy a phone...or show a passport out of country. The problem they are having is getting older, unregistered phones that have been in service before the law was passed, registered.
You can register your older phone on line if you have a CURP, otherwise go to a dealer so they can register it for you. Be sure to report any lost or stolen phones ASAP to your local cell phone dealer. All this is because the extorsionists, drug dealers and kidnappers all do business with stolen phones.


----------

